# Patent Ductus Arteriosus (PDA) in puppy



## Derrydog (11 mo ago)

Hey everyone,

We just picked up our 11 week old puppy from the vet and the cardiologist told us she has Patent Ductus Arteriosus (PDA) and has 6-9 months to live. The surgery is £4000 (which they said may not work)and our insurance doesn't cover any of it.
We are, as you imagine, devastated.
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So very sorry


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

My heart goes out to you all. No experience, but can only imagine how you feel 💔


----------



## Derrydog (11 mo ago)

Derrydog said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We just picked up our 11 week old puppy from the vet and the cardiologist told us she has Patent Ductus Arteriosus (PDA) and has 6-9 months to live. The surgery is £4000 (which they said may not work)and our insurance doesn't cover any of it.
> We are, as you imagine, devastated.
> Has this happened to anyone else?





Dig said:


> My heart goes out to you all. No experience, but can only imagine how you feel 💔


thank you


----------



## Derrydog (11 mo ago)

Thank you. We are gutted but out of our control now. Just wasn't meant to be


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

Derrydog said:


> Thank you. We are gutted but out of our control now. Just wasn't meant to be


This is just so sad and my heart breaks for you. Did you notify the breeder? He or she may have some liability to contribute to the cost of the surgery if you want to attempt it. Poor wee baby. So sorry.


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

So sad, people. Never a great time to loose someone. 🐩<--LittleLucyLou


----------



## Laura67 (Jan 6, 2022)

Derrydog said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We just picked up our 11 week old puppy from the vet and the cardiologist told us she has Patent Ductus Arteriosus (PDA) and has 6-9 months to live. The surgery is £4000 (which they said may not work)and our insurance doesn't cover any of it.
> We are, as you imagine, devastated.
> Has this happened to anyone else?


So sorry


----------

